#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекция путешествующего учителя в центре Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Доброго времени суток!

17 и 18 декабря приглашаем Вас в рижский центр линии Карма Кагью на лекции путешествующего учителя Александра Кайбогарова (Россия), начало лекций 20:00.
Центр находится по адресу - Межа 11/13 кв. 1.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

